# Spelt help



## joesfolk (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anyone know how Spelt affects diabetics glycemically?  I am making cookies for everyone for Christmas but one of the folks is a brittle diabetic.  I was hoping that I could make a batch of cookies with spelt and Splenda and not interfer too much with her sugar levels.  What do you think?


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 18, 2010)

According to Glycemic Index and Glycemic Load spelt breads are medium to high on the glycemic list. It doesn't give a ranking for spelt by itself. Sorry I couldn't be of more help!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2010)

I would try Quinoa flour, it's at 35 on the Glycemic Index (Low)


----------

